# (APP) 2.2+ Ultimate Scoreboard NFL



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard

Just updated to work with post season.

LISTEN TO ANY NFL GAME LIVE!!!! SEE EACH AND EVERY PLAY FOR THE WHOLE GAME DETAILED!!! SEE CURRENT YD LINE, TOGO, AND DOWN, AND SCORES FOR ALL NFL TEAMS!

Live NFL games, detailed play and scoring information for past and live games, as well as audio coverage for all teams!

If you want to listen to live games over your Bluetooth I will be attempting to implement this feature asap, until then you can download the free app BTmono which will allow your Bluetooth headset to receive the audio.

https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard

WARNING: 
1. THIS APP USES A LOT OF DATA, IT IS RECOMMENDED TO EITHER BE ON WIFI OR HAVE AN UNLIMITED DATA PLAN.

App Features:

!*!-----***NEW FEATURES***-----!*!

1. Detailed play by play information, most recent play above all plays, this is underneath the default scoreboard.
2. New audio streams, more streams available, updated at game time. 1 & 2 are most reliable, while 3 & 4 take longer to connect and buffer please be patient.
3. Landscape View.
4. New update notifier.
5. New notification icons for each team.
6. While listening to a game you can now switch teams and watch scores from another.
7. Teams win loss record (0-0) and ranking.
8. Add shortcut to home screen, team logo and you set the text. From options menu or android shortcut menu.
9. Long press search key to open app.

*!*!*!*!*!*!*!

1. Live Games (Toggle Button to turn live update on/off)
LISTEN TO ANY GAME ! (BETA.. Please use email in app for streams that are not working, I can push a fix remotely) ALL GAME DATA UPDATED TO NOTIFICATION BAR (Bar turns red when in RedZone)
a) Scores







Quarter
c) Current Game Time
d) Home and Away team name
e) Current Down
f) Yards to Go
g) Score Breakdown by Quarter
h) Ball Possession
i) Game Action (Fumble, Flag, Interception, Touchdown, Field Goal, Extra Point)
j) Red Zone alert (Live game bar changes to red) 
2. Previous Games/Upcoming Games (Choose any week of the season)
a) Scores (if applicable)
1. If live scores enabled and game has ended, score breakdown by quarter viewable







Start Time
c) Date
d) Home and Away team name
Live Wallpaper Installation:
1. Install app from market
2. From your home screen press the menu key
3. Select Wallpaper
4. Select Live Wallpapers from the dialog box
5. Select Ultimate ScoreBoard from the list
6. Select Set wallpaper to make Ultimate Scoreboard your wallpaper

Live Wallpaper Features (Live Games, Past Games, Upcoming Games):
1. Scores
2. Quarter
3. Current Game Time
4. Team Names
5. Position Scoreboard (Top, Middle, Bottom)
6. Hide Scores (Shows Stadium Football Stadium as Background)
7. Dim Scores (Makes Home Screen content easier to view)
8. Change Live Update Rate
9. Turn Live Update Off

Support:
Any bugs or errors that may arise please contact me with the problem and I will make an update as soon as possible.

Please contact me before leaving negative reviews for any problems you are having. I will assist you with whatever issue or error you may have.

https://market.android.com/details?id=ice.ultimate.scoreboard










Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Updated the fix a couple things. If anyone gets this and is running ics let me know how it's working as I cannot get ics to run on my emulator for some reason

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

